# Hoof Boots for the "upright hoof?"



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

The Easyboot Trail model is meant for horses that don't have the barefoot shape. My laminitic mare is very upright and does ok in her Easyboot Gloves, but they are not meant for that shape, so good fit elsewhere is essential. Your current pics are no worse than the shape of her hooves as far as upright-ness. Easyboot will send you a fit kit with several sizes/types so that you can try them out and be sure your boots will fit. Other boots that are enclosed might work, like the Old Macs or Cavallos.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

You might be stuck with the enclosed above the coronet band type of boots until you get more of a barefoot shape. The problem with them is that they sometimes rub, especially on long/fast rides like endurance. But as a transition, it may be a good start. Another option that might work is Easyboot Epics. They aren't designed to fit that shape necessarily, but that is what I used while transitioning my horses from shoes to barefoot, during the awkward stages where their feet weren't quite right and I didn't want to spend money on nice boots that wouldn't fit in a few months... I found the Epics will tolerate a lot in terms of poor fit: flares, wrong size, etc. I used Epics on a horse that probably should have had the next size down, and I made them work fine by using athletic tape around the hoof a few times before applying the boot (like the Glove users sometimes do for a tighter fit). Worked like a charm for a short term solution. Now their hooves are transitioned and they have Renegades/Vipers, but I don't think they would work as well on the upright shape.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

As an owner of both Easy Boot Epics and Renegades, I've got to agree with theotherhorse.

I'd go with the Easy Boots in this particular case.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

> ..awkward stages where their feet weren't quite right and I didn't want to spend money on nice boots that wouldn't fit in a few months...


That is exactly what I am thinking. I am going to try out the Easyboots and see how they work.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## ArabLoverCDL (Aug 25, 2013)

I haven't used Easy Boots, but definitely don't get Renegades. My old gelding was very upright and Renegades came off constantly! My young gelding has been barefoot for years and has a much lower heel and the Renegades fit him perfectly. I have a friend that uses the Easy Boot Back Country on a more upright horse and she's had pretty good luck with them. They wrap around the entire foot a bit more. Good luck!


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Easyboot has announced that they are releasing a new product called the Transition for just this problem. It is due out in a few weeks, so maybe worth waiting to see what it will be like?


----------

